# ENTP and Se?



## Stevester (Feb 28, 2016)

That's because I'm drunk.

Now

Not.......you know, every post I made


----------



## jetser (Jan 6, 2016)

Stevester said:


> That's because I'm drunk.
> 
> Now
> 
> Not.......you know, every post I made


Wow. Every post I made been to a whole alcoholic. That's just too much. I never though about it. I think I will just lose my life about this one...


----------

